# Neutering an Alaskan Malamute



## Shutterbug (18 August 2010)

Right, so Korben is now 5 months old and our thoughts have turned to neutering..as you do! 

Now, I know the vet wont neuter until 6 months old, thats normal, but with him being an Alaskan Malamute and a pretty big dog, I was thinking of leaving it till maybe he grows a little.  I have been doing some investgating on the old internet and have found varying opinions from 9 months to 2 years as good times to neuter.  Some websites are saying leave it till they are fully mature as neutering too early can cause perpetual puppy behaviour and stunt his maturity.

so anyone with a big dog breed - how soon would you say was reasonable?


----------



## davisn (18 August 2010)

I'm not much help here I'm afraid.

I have a Labrador & was advised to wait until he was fully mature as they can end up 'sticking' at the mental age they were when they had the op. However, Dylan was driving me nuts (excuse the pun) at about 7 months, shagging anything that stayed still for more than a second (apart from me, he never even tried any naughty business with me, perhaps I'm not his type!), so I took him in.

It's impossible to tell whether he has suffered any long-term affect to his mental well being - he is a lab after all & a male to boot, so I wasn't really expecting him to ever actually grow up!


----------



## Shutterbug (18 August 2010)

LOL - have had a male labrador I know where you are coming from Davisn  

Helpful though, to know that a vet has recommended the same thing I have read about.


----------



## Laska (18 August 2010)

I'd let him grow up. Had a Lab x once and he was neutered in the pound before we got him, he was 6 month old when he was neutered and never lost his puppy-ish behaviour


----------



## CAYLA (18 August 2010)

They do not get stuck in puppy limbo, that is IMO and with the hundreds of dogs I deal with and have neutered and having no less than 10 of my own at any one time all being neutered, I would certainly know or have recognised , some dogs have a puppy like mentality most of their lives regardless of age of neutering (labs) commonly I would say, so I really would not be swayed by that information, however I do believe given his breed he should be left for growth reasons to mature a little more, the only thing IMO that neutering large breeds does is leave the growth plates open longer in which case u can creat an even larger beast

In a small to medium breed I always neuter before a first season and with the larger to giant breeds then I would be giving them till the 12-15th month mark unless there are other problems and they need to be done quicker.


----------



## Cyrus (19 August 2010)

give him till he`s 18 months they are a slow maturing breed


----------



## Shutterbug (19 August 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Brownmare (19 August 2010)

CAYLA said:



			the only thing IMO that neutering large breeds does is leave the growth plates open longer in which case u can creat an even larger beast

Click to expand...

Is that how I ended up with a 28" lurcher  Never heard that before!
We had Oscar done at 6 months because of his wandering tendencies and the VAST rottie bitch over the road who he fancied like mad but who would have neutered him herself given half a chance - and so would her boyfriend   

On the other hand he is 9 now and still the most playful dog in the house.....


----------



## competitiondiva (19 August 2010)

Laska said:



			I'd let him grow up. Had a Lab x once and he was neutered in the pound before we got him, he was 6 month old when he was neutered and never lost his puppy-ish behaviour 

Click to expand...

Sorry do Labs or lab crosses ever actually grow up regardless of neutering!!!! hahaha, my 9 1/2 yr old bitch, neutered after her first season at about 18 months, still behaves like a puppy half the time!!!

I can't say I've ever known or heard of neutering stopping the dog from maturing mentally!!  If this were the case, surely you could argue the same for horses, should we be gelding horses at 5-12 months and not 4-8 years!!!???

I think you have to make the decision based soley on the individual dog...  If the dog is becoming pushy and dominance is becoming an issue, then neutering will help.  If the dog is fine up until it is fully grown then wait if you like, if not don't!....


----------

